# First cycle, H-Drol log- Will try to detail it as much as time permits



## estirpe (Mar 27, 2010)

My whole cycle will last 15 weeks which consist of 2 weeks preloading CEL Cycle Assist, 6 weeks CEL H-Drol and 7 weeks of PCT (Nolvadex pills, Suppress-C, CEL PCT Assist)
I will be starting H-drol dosing on Monday, 03/29/10

PRELOAD
-Pre-loaded with Cel Cycle Assist 14 days prior to starting H-DROL, 4 caps am and 4 caps pm

CYCLE
-CEL Cycle Assist throughout cycle, continue 2nd bottle for 2 weeks into PCT
-H-DROL   50/75/75/75/75/75     9am / 5pm first week        9am (2pills) / 5pm (1 pill) in weeks 2-6
-ON or Dymatize Elite Whey Protein 
-ON Opti-Men multivitamin 
-Optimum Nutrition monohydrate Creatine (first week of cycle only then drop it until PCT)
-Fish Oil
-Himalaya Liver care (Liv52) 
-USP Labs Super Cissus RX
-Taurine

PCT

-CEL Cycle Assist for 2 weeks as directed on bottle (second bottle remaining from cycle)
-Nolvadex Pills 20mg (Tamoxifen Citrate) day 1 of PCT for 4 weeks 20/20/10/10
-Suppress-C (as directed on bottle for 4 weeks, starting WEEK 2 of PCT)
-CEL PCT Assist (as directed on bottle for 4 weeks, starting WEEK 3 of PCT)
-Himalaya Liver care (Liv52) 
-Fish Oil 
-ON or Dymatize Elite Whey Protein 
-ON Opti-Men
-Taurine 
-Sizeon or Optimum Nutrition monohydrate Creatine (starting Day 1 of PCT)
-ZMA before bed
-USP Jack3d on workout days only
-USP Labs Super Cissus RX

My workout routine will be 5 days split for the first 3 weeks only and it???s as follow:

Monday - Shoulders

Military Press                              4x6
Dumbbell Lateral Raise                  3x12, 10, 8 
Dumbbell Front Raise                    3x8-10 
Seated Dumbbell Press (Arnold)      2x8 
Incline Dumbbell Reverse Fly          3x8 
Barbell Upright Row                      2x8
Shrug                                        3x12
ABS work                                   4 sets x MAX


Tuesday - Back 

Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up              3x10
Lat Pulldown                                3x10
Bent Over Barbell Row                   3x8 
One Arm Dumbbell Row                  2x10 
Dead Lifts                                   2x8 
Machine Chin-ups                         2x10
Face Pulls                                   3x10

Wednesday - Chest, Triceps
Chest
Barbell Bench Press                      5x8 
Incline Dumbbell Bench Press          3x8
Decline Dumbbell Bench Press         3x8
Pec Flys                                     3x10
Dumbbell Pullover                         2x8
Chest Dip                                   3xMAX 

Triceps 
Diamond pushups                         2x7
Bench Dips                                 2x8
Close Grip Bench Press                 2x5
Triceps Kickback                         2x12-15 Light
Skull crusher (EZ)                       2x12 strict 
Overhead Triceps Rope Extension   2x8
Standing Triceps Extension           2x8 

Thursday - Biceps 
Standing Barbell Curl                    3x7 
Preacher Curl EZ Bar                    3x7 
Standing Hammer Curl                  2x8
Standing Dumbbell Curl                 2x8
Reverse Barbell Curl (EZ)              1x8 
Inclined Dumbbell Curl                  1x8
Inclined Lying Down BB EZ Curl      1x20
Concentration Curl                      2x15

Friday - Legs 

Bike for 5 minutes
Dumbbell Lunge                          2x5 
Squat                                      5x10
Leg Press                                 2x9 
Leg Extension                           2x12 
Leg Curl                                   2x12 
Standing Calf Raise                    3x5-20 
ABS work                                 4 sets x MAX

After the completion of the first 3 weeks routine, I will do a more intense routine to take advantage of the anabolic state, so it will be 3 on, 1 off, 1 on, 2 off, repeat, starting where left. That way I will be hitting each muscle group hard twice every 5 days or so and it is as follow:

Day 1
Flat Bench Press                        5x7
Dumbbells incline Bench              3x8
Pec Fly???s                                  3x10
Cable crossovers                       3x8
Chest Dips                               3x10
Triceps Pushdowns                    3x10
Triceps Bench Dips                    3x10
Overhead triceps pulls                3x10

Day 2 
Wide Grip Pull-ups                      3x10    
 Dead lifts                                3x7
Seated Cable Row                     3x7
Bent Over Row                         3x7
 Dumbbell Row                          3x10
Barbell Curl                               3x10    
Hammer Curl                             3x10
Preacher Curl                            3x8  
Concentration Curls                    2x10

Day 3
Squats                                     5x10
Leg Press                                  3x8
Leg Extension                            3x10  
Leg Curl                                    3x10   
Standing Calf Raise                     3x15
Military Press                             4x8
Lateral Raises                            3x10
Front Raises                              3x10
Dumbbell Press                           3x10 
Shrugs                                      4x10

Day 4
OFF

Day 5

Flat Bench Press                         5x7
Dumbbells incline Bench                3x8
Pecs Fly???s                                  3x10
Cable crossovers                         3x8
Chest Dips                                 3x10
Triceps Pushdowns                      3x10
Triceps Kickbacks                        3x10
Overhead triceps pulls                  3x10

Day 6
OFF
Day 7
OFF

Day 8
Continue the pattern


----------



## estirpe (Mar 29, 2010)

Day 1
  [FONT=&quot]Shoulders

Military press 95x10, 95x10, 115x7, 135x7
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Barbell Upright Row  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]70x8, 80x8
Lat raises  10x10, 15x10, 10x10 Superset
Front raises 10x10, 15x10, 10x10 Superset(this is where my shoulder started acting up)
Seated db press  45x8, 50x8, 60x8
Shrug DB 95x12, 95x12[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Shrug BB 225x10, 275x10
Incline reverse flies 15x8, 20x8[/FONT]



  Obviously nothing to report from the compound yet, the workout wasn???t too good due to I???m having a cold and feel like trash.
  I had to force myself to eat today and therefore diet was poor, around 2500 calories and maybe 200gr of protein with shakes. 
  Also an old shoulder injury was acting up today and I couldn???t go really heavy, time to up the fish oil dose and drink more water. 
  I will probably be doing for my next shoulder workout seated military press or maybe on the smith machine, I don???t want this injury to come between my marriage with h-drol, lol. I did hit the shrug hard though 
  Tomorrow, Back workout


----------



## estirpe (Mar 30, 2010)

Day 2
  Back



  Assisted pull-ups 70x10, 60x10, 60x10
Lat pulldown 115x10, 130x10, 145x10
Deadlift 185x8, 205x8, 225x8, 275-5 (PR)
Bentover row 145x7, 145x7, 145-7
One arm db row 60x10, 70x10, 70-10
Face pulls 52.5x10, 52.x10

  Sorry for not updating this log earlier, to the point.
  Maybe placebo, maybe first time runner but I was never able to do 145 on lat pulldown before without looking like I was on a rocking chair and this time it felt like nothing, I know I can do more but I didn’t want to force my shoulder too much (on ice right now).
  Deadlift is a PR, even my partner ask me are you sure viejito you wanna go there (viejito is old man in spanish).

  Tomorrow 
  Chest and Triceps


----------



## estirpe (Mar 31, 2010)

Day 3

  [FONT=&quot]Bench press 135x10 (warm-up),185x7,205x7,225x4,225x7,225x8 (PR)
Incline db press 60x8, 70x8, 80x8
Decline db press 80x8, 85x8, 90x7
Pecs flies (machine) 190x10, 220x10, 295x9 (PR)
Cable crossover 140x8, 150x8, 160x8
Chest dips bw x 10, bw x 11,  bw x[/FONT]

  I was dead after chest workout, couldn’t do triceps; will do it tomorrow with biceps maybe supersets.
  I was never able to do more than 2 or 3 reps with 225#s, I did 7, got a little scare on second set due to shoulder’s issue and then I said to myself f… it, I’ll tear this b…. up and did 7 and 8 reps. My partner from DR told me coño viejito (f… old man), what the f… are you taking, it’s not the same dymatize protein I’m taking.
  I haven’t told him yet because him being 24, with no more than 3 months experience and the I wanna be big by tomorrow mind, he’ll try to jump on it ASAP as if it was a miracle pill with no research or proper pct, I will tell him down the road once he gets more dedicated.

  Ok guys time to sleep, didn’t get a good one last night.

  Tomorrow biceps and triceps


----------



## bcute4u (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for doing this. I will keep a close watch on this.


----------



## estirpe (Apr 1, 2010)

bcute4u said:


> Thanks for doing this. I will keep a close watch on this.



Thanks for reading this bcute4u, I thought nobody was


----------



## estirpe (Apr 1, 2010)

Day 4
  Biceps/triceps

EZ bar curls 60x10, 60x10, 60x10 supersetted with skull crushers 
Skull crusher 60x10, 60x10, 60x10
DB Hammer Cross body Curls 15x10, 20x10, 20x10 supersetted with triceps dips
  Triceps dips bodyweight x 10, bodyweight x 10, bodyweight x 10

  Am I mad?, I was really hammering the arms and the phone rang, my neighbor was in labor and the husband was with me working out her brother  called and say you have to get here now to take her to ER, I was driving like crazy and when I got there guess what “April’s fool”.

  Anyways, was feeling a mild headache around the afternoon but water took care of it, diet was bad today but pumps from were good from those supersets, not out of the world but good. The back and chest were still kind of sore this morning from the past 2 days but the feeling is good.
  I do play softball and today I noticed more strength at bat, everyone was telling me that the squats were paying off.

  Tomorrow 
  Legs


----------



## estirpe (Apr 2, 2010)

Day 5
Legs

Squats 135x10 warm-up
185x7, 225x7, 275x7, 315x7, 335x3, 355x2, 365x2 (PR)
Leg press 320x10, 320x10, 320x10
Leg curls 100x10, 100x10, 100 x10
Leg ext 70x12, 90 x10, 100 x10
Calves raises 135x20, 135x20, 135x20

It was a good day, my max on squats was 315, today I did 365x2, I felt I can do more but will be working on more reps at 275 to get more strength for weeks 3 and up of cycle.
No sides so far other than mild headache now and then. Tomorrow will be my last day at 50mg a day, will up the dose to 75mg ED for the rest of the cycle.

Off day tomorrow and Sunday.

Monday
Shoulders


----------



## weldingman (Apr 2, 2010)

hahahaha. wtf? OK


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 2, 2010)

estirpe said:
			
		

> My whole cycle will last 15 weeks which consist of 2 weeks preloading CEL Cycle Assist, 6 weeks CEL H-Drol and 7 weeks of PCT (Nolvadex pills, Suppress-C, CEL PCT Assist)
> I will be starting H-drol dosing on Monday, 03/29/10
> 
> PRELOAD
> ...



Nice... Very nice.

GYCH!


----------



## bcute4u (Apr 3, 2010)

estirpe said:


> Day 5
> Legs
> 
> Squats 135x10 warm-up
> ...


50 up in squats sounds too high. Have you tried that much weight before? I have done 2 cycles before and the enthusiasm could lead you to cheat, saying so because it has happened with me. Specially squats lends itself to cheating i.e. I have seen people not going half way and piling on weight.
Make sure that you dont cheat - partial effort = partial development.


----------



## estirpe (Apr 4, 2010)

bcute4u said:


> 50 up in squats sounds too high. Have you tried that much weight before? I have done 2 cycles before and the enthusiasm could lead you to cheat, saying so because it has happened with me. Specially squats lends itself to cheating i.e. I have seen people not going half way and piling on weight.
> Make sure that you dont cheat - partial effort = partial development.



Yep I've tried before and couldn't do it, I always go parallel on squats or maybe  a tiny below. A week ago when I did 335 , I couldn't  go up the second rep.


----------



## dougie d (Apr 4, 2010)

i start my h-drol on monday


----------



## estirpe (Apr 4, 2010)

dougie d said:


> i start my h-drol on monday



Good luck with your cycle Dougie...


----------



## dougie d (Apr 5, 2010)

i tried to do has much research as possible before i started my cycle. my research lead me to this site. just wondering why your dropping the creatine after one week?
    thanks


----------



## estirpe (Apr 5, 2010)

dougie d said:


> i tried to do has much research as possible before i started my cycle. my research lead me to this site. just wondering why your dropping the creatine after one week?
> thanks



Usually you get on creatine once you start PCT, I just didn't want to drop it during first week to keep most of the strength before h-drol starts acting on my system, some people don't drop it at all and run it during whole cycle; I just wanted to save it for PCT


----------



## estirpe (Apr 5, 2010)

Day 8
  Nothing to report from days 6 and 7 (off days)
  Shoulders

Front raises 10x10/15x10/15x10
Lat raises 10x10/15x10/15/10
Military press 95x10, 135x10, 155x10, 185x7 
  shoulder press machine 180x9
BB upright row 70x8, 80x8
Seated db press 60x8, 65x8
BB shrug 235x11, 275x15
Inc reverse flies 20x8, 20x8

  I felt like a beast today, if this is just one week and good things start happening on week three, WOW. For the MP I did it on the smith machine where I was able to put more weight on a more stable motion; I was sweating like crazy at the gym.
  I started 75mg ED yesterday and so far no sides effect, BP was on the spot today 120/64. 
  Weight went up to 219 so 5 pounds so far in a week; diet was not good at all over the weekend but back on check today, no visible difference on belly fat increase though.

  Tomorrow 
  Back


----------



## bcute4u (Apr 6, 2010)

Good progress, keep it up.


----------



## estirpe (Apr 6, 2010)

Day 9
  Back

Assisted pull-ups  60x10, 60x10, 50x7
Lat pull down  130x10, 145x8, 145x8
Deadlift   185x8, 205x8, 225x8, 275x5
Bent over row   155x7, 155x7,
one arm db row  60x7, 60x7, 60x7


  Today I felt like trash at the gym, cannot blame the compound, I was stupid enough to play softball before; I was so tired that I had to miss 3 sets despite the redbull before workout.
  Weight still the same (219), no more headaches since drinking water like a camel

  Tomorrow
  Chest


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

Why is there such a log for Hdrol? isn't that shit Weak and almost worthless?


----------



## estirpe (Apr 7, 2010)

Day 10
  Chest

  Bb bench press 135x7 warm-up, 185x7, 205x7, 205x7, 205x7
Inc db press 60x8, 60x8, 60x8
Dec db press 80x8, 80x8, 80x8
Pecs flies 220x10, 220x10, 220x10
Cable crossover 140x8, 150x8, 160x8
Dips bw x10, bw x 10

  Still tired or maybe lethargic? , I did the workout today in the morning because I’m playing softball in the afternoon; I’d rather don’t perform well at the game than mess up my cycle. Feel like I want to sleep all the time.
  Weight remains the same at 219; blood pressure is in check and no more headaches. I will try to sleep at least 10 hours tonight to see if tomorrow’s workout is better.

  Tomorrow
  Biceps and Triceps


----------



## estirpe (Apr 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> Why is there such a log for Hdrol? isn't that shit Weak and almost worthless?



It might be weak but never worthless, I have a friend that did hdrol like a year ago,  he added 15 pounds of lean mass in 6 weeks and kept all of it, shit I would say he kept gaining strength during PCT, he does not post here, he was the one that advised me to start with h-drol.
Of course as always your diet will dictate your results, I've seen people on stronger compounds that don't gain shit.
For the "why is there such a log for Hdrol" question, the only answer that I have for this is "why are you reading it?", there are a lot of people out there that crawl before running, just like me...
Maybe when I get your experience I will switch to stronger compounds and no orals, for now thanks for your understanding and if you are a MOD, feel free to close this thread  if you consider it is wasting your bandwidth.

Thanks,


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

Relax man do your thing no ones gonna close your thread.  Saneys a tardo.  He thinks hes a big shot cause he takes beta-al intra-analy.  Nothing wrong with starting out with hdrol it has its uses.  But I must say I've never heard of anyone gaining 15 pounds in six weeks from h-drol.  If its true theres something your buddies not telling you
GICH


----------



## estirpe (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe there is something he is not telling me, I don't expect to gain that much, will be more than happy with 7 or 8 pounds in 6 weeks and some strength gains. 
this guy at PH gained 14 pounds with some pics

http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle-logs-reviews/25998-cel-h-drol-nolva-bioforge.html

And this is from the h-drol bible

*Typical Results*
  H-Drol is a dry compound therefore should produce excellent lean body mass increases without any water weight or bloating.  It’s also a great multi-purpose compound with many people using it for a wide variety of stages including cutting, bulking and recomping (gaining muscle, losing fat simultaneously), as always your diet will dictate your results.


When used in a bulking diet, users typically report gains somewhere in the 10-15lb neighbourhood on a 5 week cycle at 75mg.
When used in a recomp diet, users typically report gains somewhere in the 7-10lb neighbourhood while simultaneously losing 1-2% bodyfat on a 5 week cycle at 75mg.
When used in a cutting diet, users typically report gains somewhere in the 3-5lb neighbourhood while losing 2-4% bodyfat on a 5 week cycle at 75mg.
  These ranges are considered normal, however some users have reported gains in upwards of 20lbs and some users may not experience many noticeable gains at all, however lack of results is typically a result of poor diet and workout regiment.



 You can read the whole article at The Halodrol (H-Drol) Informative Bible. | Designer Steroids | TunedSports.com



Lots of good info there.

Sorry Mods if posting outside links is against the rules


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

Bulking with Hdrol?? Who does that?


----------



## estirpe (Apr 7, 2010)

Saney said:


> Bulking with Hdrol?? Who does that?



I do.


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2010)

estirpe said:


> I do.



lol, that's why it's your first cycle


----------



## bcute4u (Apr 7, 2010)

estirpe, please ignore that jackass. He is probably just 14 years old for all you know.

A lot of people keep searching for good non-sponsored logs. Most sponsored logs are pathetic where a few employees of the product company cheer the user. They try to give an impression that the product is gold.
Keep going.


----------



## estirpe (Apr 7, 2010)

bcute4u said:


> estirpe, please ignore that jackass. He is probably just 14 years old for all you know.
> 
> A lot of people keep searching for good non-sponsored logs. Most sponsored logs are pathetic where a few employees of the product company cheer the user. They try to give an impression that the product is gold.
> Keep going.





Thanks Bcute4u, will keep going until the end of PCT.


----------



## estirpe (Apr 9, 2010)

I was unable to workout yesterday due to “jammed fingers” playing softball. 


Day 12
Legs

Squats 135x10 warm-up, 185x7, 225x7, 275x7, 275x7
Leg press 320x10, 320x10, 320x10
Leg curls 100x10, 100x10, 100 x10
Leg ext 70x12, 90x10, 100x10
Calves raises 135x20, 135x20, 135x20

Today was ok; nothing out of the ordinary at the gym, headache was back today due to not drinking enough water and bad diet, headache was there for a few hours until I drank water and Gatorade, will try to remember to drink water.
Monday, I will start the second  part of the routine.


----------



## estirpe (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing to report from days 13 and 14 (off days)

  Day 15
  Chest and Triceps


Bench press 185x7, 205x7, 225x5, 245x4 (PR), 205x7
Incline barbell press 135x7,135x7, 185x7 (PR)
Pecs flies 220x10, 235x10, 235x10
Crossover 130x12, 140x12
Bench dips = none, got tired of waiting for a guy to finish using the machine
Triceps pulldown 47.5x10, 62.5x15, 72.5x10
Skullcrusher 70x8, 70x8, 80x8 supersetted with 5 reps close grip press
Overhead 62.5x10, 67.5x10, 72.5x10


  Today was better; there was no pain on the shoulder (thanks to a miracle pill my brother sent me from Dom. Rep., called Diclo-K Biotic), I was able to do incline bench press for the first time in long time, also was able to do 245x4 for flat press.

  Tomorrow
  Back and Biceps


----------



## estirpe (Apr 13, 2010)

Day 16
  Back and Biceps

  Assisted Pull ups 60x10, 60x12
  Lat pulldown 130x10, 145x10
  Deadlifts 185x7, 205x10, 205x10
  Bent over row 135x7, 135x7, 135x7
  EZ bar curls 70x8, 70x8
  Hammer curls 25x10, 25x10
  Preacher curl 60x10, 60x10, 80x8 (PR)
  Concentration 20x8,20x8

  Today I felt stronger at the gym, my wife wanted to workout with me and I had to focus on her form and got distracted, told her no more, get some videos or youtube, she got mad. I guess she’s on juice too, lol.
  Anyways I was able to do 80 on preacher curls 8 times
  Weight is up, 221 pounds now, belly looks the same and my 8 yo daughter told me my chest is growing so something might be working.


----------



## estirpe (Apr 14, 2010)

Day 17

Legs and shoulders

Squat 135x10wp, 185x10, 225x10,275x6, 315x6, 335x4, 365x4
Leg curl 100x10, 100x10
Leg extension 100x10, 100x10
Standing Calves 225x15, 225x15, 275x15
Front raises 10x10, 15x8, 15x7
Lat raises 10x10, 15x10, 20x9
Standing Military press 95x10, 135x7, 135x7, 135x7
Dumbbell press 50x8, 50x11, 50x12
Dumbbell Shrugs 65x20, 70x12, 70x12

  Today I had a better mood at the gym, was more focused than usual despite that I had no partner.
  Waiting to feel the h-drol to kick in the way people talk about it, then I will hammer the iron, I should be a few days away of feeling the compound


----------



## estirpe (Apr 16, 2010)

Day 19

  Nothing to report from day 18 (off day) 
Chest and Triceps

Bench press 135x10 warm-up, 185x7, 225x7, 245x5, 245x7, 275x4(PR)
Inc press 135x10, 155x7, 185x6
Pecs flies 235x10, 250x10, 265x7(PR)
Cable Crossover 140x12, 160x10(PR)
Triceps rope extension 72.5x10, 72.5x10, 72.5x7
Skull crushers 80x10, 90x10, 100x6(PR)
Overhead rope pull 72.5x8, 72.5x10

  Today I had some PRs, again no partner so I had to ask a person there to spot me on the last set of flat bench, I will try for 315 before the end of the cycle, my goal is to see 6 (45)plates dancing over my chest, lol.
  After pushing myself this much I couldn’t do 3 sets of dips, maybe when h-drol really kicks in…….


----------



## estirpe (Apr 19, 2010)

Nothing to report from days 20 and 21 (off days)
  Day 22
  Back and Biceps

  Assisted Pull-ups 100x7, 90x7, 80x7, 70x7, 60x10
Lat pull-down 145x8, 145x8, 100x15
Deadlift 185x7, 205x7
EZ bar curls 80x8, 80x9, 90x8 (PR)
Hammer curls 40x6, 40x6, 30x8
Preacher curl 80x8, 80x8, 80x8


  Holy %@&! , I’m definitely ON, I didn’t sleep good last night and worked 10 hours straight today and still went to the gym today.

  My lats felt like they wanted to explode, the arms were almost hurting from the pump, I swear this is the first time feeling this kind of pump.
  At first when I got to the gym I was lethargic but once I felt the lats pushing my t-shirt, I was like shit, this is really working.

  Yesterday I started to feel the skin too tight around my arms, also my upper chest looks fuller so finally I’m seeing something; my weight went down again to 220#s but still better than the 214 I started with, belly looks the same if not smaller  

  Tomorrow, date with
  Legs and Shoulders


----------



## weldingman (Apr 19, 2010)

I do 20 reps with 405 on the bench *thanks h-drool,* yea what the fk ever


----------



## estirpe (Apr 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I do 20 reps with 405 on the bench *thanks h-drool,* yea what the fk ever



Wow 405x20, if I load those plates in my bar I would be dreaming for sure, lol.
maybe in 2 years down the road I might be able to do it


----------



## bfarro (Apr 21, 2010)

thinking of trying out h drol .how are you mentally any mood swings? Can you get addicted to it?


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG, If Hdrol can make me bench 405, then i'm sittin on a goal mine because i have fifty bottles stocked up!


----------



## estirpe (Apr 21, 2010)

Day 24
  Legs

  Squats 135x10, 225x10, 275x7, 315x9, 365x5, 405x4 (PR)
Leg extension 100x10, 115x7
Leg curl 100x10, 100x10
Standing Calves 315x12, 315x12, 315x12, 315x12 (PR)

  Today I decided to do legs only, am I ON? Nope. I’m a BEAST; I put 8 (45’s) plates to dance up and down, overheard a few guys saying “that guy is strong”, “he might be on something, he wasn’t able to do that weight a few weeks ago”, compliments from big guys that last week just said hello to me, today was a full conversation.
  I’ll try to shoot for 455x3 before cycle is over, avoiding injuries of course.
  I just felt in love again, this time not a woman but H-DROL.
  Tomorrow, date with Chest and Triceps.


----------



## estirpe (Apr 21, 2010)

bfarro said:


> thinking of trying out h drol .how are you mentally any mood swings? Can you get addicted to it?



No mood changes, if any for good. I was aggressive and got mad for almost no reason before hdrol and was expecting a big change for worse, well I'm more passive  now, I do get upset once in a while then I blame it on hdrol and calm myself down, jajaja
Can you get addicted???  I guess like anything else, if you are responsible and play by the rules I don't see any problem. cycle+pct=time off + 2 extra weeks, plus make sure you get ALL proper support for pre-loading, cycle and pct.
Now if you have or had addiction problems, please stay away from it, you don't want anything that is not natural going into your body.
How old are you by the way???


----------



## bfarro (Apr 22, 2010)

im 35yrs old and a recovering drug addict so i dont know if its for me


----------



## estirpe (Apr 22, 2010)

bfarro said:


> im 35yrs old and a recovering drug addict so i dont know if its for me



I'm not an expert but my advise to you is to stay away from it, do it naturally, eat clean like there is no tomorrow, protein, creatine and on the long run you will see same benefits without risking going back to your addiction; it might take you 2 or 3 months more but it worth it

By the way congrats on your recovering , it takes a real man to make mistakes and admit them rather than blame someone or something else. Make yourself proud, stay clean, eat and train hard at the gym, that will keep you busy and you'll reach your goal.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

estirpe said:


> do it naturally



This coming from an H-Drol abuser


----------



## estirpe (Apr 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> This coming from an H-Drol abuser




Abuser???, Don't know if you can call me that just from doing a first cycle by the rules; what does that make you STUPID?, because from your comment above you have fifty bottles stocked up.
I guess Stupid since you also mentioned that h-drol was shit, weak and almost worthless so I don't get how come you stocked up???
Yep, stupid it is!


----------



## estirpe (Apr 23, 2010)

Day 25
  Chest and Triceps

Bench press 135x8 (wp), 185x7, 225x7, 245x9, 275x4, 275x2
Incline press 135x10, 185x10, 185x7
Pecs flies 235x10, 265x8, 280x10(PR)
Cable crossover 150x10, 160x9
Triceps rope ext 72.5x10, 82.5x10, 92.5x10 (PR)
Skullcrushers  90x6, 90x9,
Overhead rope 72.5x15, 72.5x15

  Everything went perfect during this workout, the pumps were amazing, the only side right now is some low back pain, will start taking taurine.

  Tomorrow 
  Shoulders


----------



## estirpe (Apr 25, 2010)

Day 26
  Shoulders

Lat raises 10x10, 10x10, 10x10
Front raises 10x10, 10x10, 10x10
Military press 135x10, 155x10, 185x7, 185x6, 195x10(PR)
Dumbbell press 50x12, 50x12
Shrug 225x10, 275x10, 315x10(PR)

  Sorry I didn’t update the log on time, here we go:
  I kind of messed up my back last Friday doing standing military press, I will start doing them on Smith machine seating, I had a PR thou. 
The rest of the workout went just fine; I did 315 for barbell shrug which is another PR

  On another note I felt kind of tired the last couple of days, don’t know if I’m not recovering soon enough or what, will do the same routine this week, if I keep getting tired I will go back to the old 5 days split.

  Saturday and Sunday off


----------



## bcute4u (Apr 26, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## bfarro (Apr 26, 2010)

what about your diet are you trying to gian mass or cut and do you really have to take three things for your pct?


----------



## estirpe (Apr 26, 2010)

Day 29
  Back and Biceps

Lat pulldown 115x10, 130x10, 145x8
Deadlifts 155x8, 185x8, 225x8
Chin-ups machine 180x10, 180x10, 270x3, 230x5
Ez bar curl 80x10, 80x8, 90x8
Reverse curl 40x12, 40x12
Preacher curl slow 60x10, 60x10, 70x8
Forearm bar x 12, bar x 12

  No words on the pumps today, unbelievable pumps; I couldn’t put the arms straight. The back pain is almost gone but I didn’t want go over 225 on deadlifts to make sure I recover completely.
  Most of the weight I did felt really light on the first reps so the strength keeps going up.
  No sides for today other than feeling lazy and tired all the time.

  Tomorrow 
  Chest and triceps


----------



## estirpe (Apr 26, 2010)

bfarro said:


> what about your diet are you trying to gian mass or cut and do you really have to take three things for your pct?



trying to recomp


----------



## estirpe (Apr 27, 2010)

Day 30

  Chest and triceps

Bench press 135x7(wu), 135x10 (wu), 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x8
Incline press 135x7, 185x7, 205x7(PR)
Pecs flies 265x10, 280x10, 295x10(PR)
Cable crossover 160x10, 170x7(PR)
Triceps rope ext 72.5x10, 72.5x10
Skullcrusher 80x8, 80x8, 80x8
Overhead rope 72.5x10, 72.5x10

  Holy #@$, just unstoppable ;  I decided to do 2 warm-ups set for flat bench and jump to 225x5x5, well the last set I did 8 reps and that’s  because my partner told me, that’s ok viejito, otherwise….
  More PR’s for incline bench, pecs flies and cable crossover.
  Sides: Blood pressure ok, libido’s way up but this tiredness is killing me, will look into DHEA and see what happen since I don’t want to start any stim before PCT.


----------



## estirpe (Apr 29, 2010)

Nothing to report from yesterday (off day)

  Day 32

   Shoulders

   Lat raises 10x10, 10x10, 10x10
 Front raises 10x10, 10x10
 Military press 135x10, 155x8, 185x7, 205x6(PR), 135x18
 Dumbbell press 50x8 ,50x8, 50x13
 Shrug 225x7, 315x10, 335x6(PR)
 Upright row 80x8, 80x8



   Today more PR’s, 205 for seated military press and 335 for barbell shrugs, for the shrugs it was really hard since my grip gave up, then I started to use those barbell hooks and they almost gave up too.
   For some reason when doing seated dumbbell press I can go over 50 pounds without losing good form even though I can go heavier, don’t understand; I will practice with 10 pounders or so to implement a better muscle and movement memory.

   Tomorrow 
   Legs


----------



## estirpe (Apr 30, 2010)

Day 33
  Legs
  Friday 4/30/10
Legs

Squat 135x10, 225x10, 275x7, 315x7, 365x5, 405x8, 425x7 (PR)
Leg ext 115x10,115x10,
Leg curls 115x10, 115x10
Calves 315x16, 315x16, 315x16, 335x19 (PR)


  Do I feel good??? another PR for squats and standing BB calves. 
  90% of the people in the gym stopped working out while I was doing my last set of squats, someone even asked me, are you sure you can do this weight, that’s some serious weight?? I said piece of cake but deep inside I was scare as hell, well I did 7 reps with 425 with some more juice left on my trunk.

  It sure feels good to have that many set of eyes looking at you and then after asking you, how long it took you to get there? and things like that.

  Next 2 days are off

  Will update Monday


----------



## MASTERKEITH (Apr 30, 2010)

THAT WAS A VERY GOOD LOG...im not doing hdrol...about to start beastdrol in about a week...i think i'll do a log like urs...keep up the good work...very imformative...


----------



## bcute4u (Apr 30, 2010)

Could you please put your weight gain? It will be very helpful. Again thanks for keeping this going.


----------



## estirpe (May 1, 2010)

bcute4u said:


> Could you please put your weight gain? It will be very helpful. Again thanks for keeping this going.



my weight as of this morning is 221.5, so 7.5 pounds since day 1, same diet, belly looks the same but per my wife, I look more cut.


----------



## estirpe (May 3, 2010)

Day 36
Back and Biceps

Assisted Pull ups 2 sets
Deadlifts 185x8, 185x8, 205x8
Bent over Row 135x8, 135x8, 155x8
Lat pull down (machine was in used)
EZ bar curl 80x10, 90x8, 90x8
Reverse curl 40x12, 50x12
Preacher curl slow 70x8, 70x10, 70x8
Forearm bar x 12, 10x12
DB forearm 15x20

In general today was a good workout, the only bad side was the lower back after the first set of deads, I couldn’t stand up straight.
The pump on my biceps was amazing to the point that almost hurt but I like it.

Tomorrow Chest and Triceps


----------



## MASTERKEITH (May 4, 2010)

why do people like the pump so much??? its not what ur actual growth is...how did u feel outside of the gym? when u werent workn out...


----------



## estirpe (May 4, 2010)

Day 37


  Chest and triceps

Bench press 135x10, 155x10, 225x5, 225x5, 225x7, 225x10, 225x9
Incline press 135x7, 185x7, 205x7
Pecs flies 265x10, 265x7
Triceps rope ext 72.5x10, 72.5x10
Skullcrusher 80x6, 80x8
Overhead rope 72.5x10, 72.5x10

  Today I didn’t have enough time for my workout; I had to take my son to his baseball game, so rest time was kept to a minimum.
  The pumps were amazing, on my first set of triceps I felt like exploding.
  For chest, instead of doing 5 reps, I ended up doing 7, 10 and 9 reps on the last 3 sets, it felt kind of light for a 5 reps,  remember a month ago I was having a hard time to do 8 reps without looking like I wanted to poop  on my pants and now it feels like  nothing.
  I will be ending my second Hdrol bottle in 5 days; I will miss my new love (hdrol).
  On a second note, I started taking creatine today, I want to be fully loaded by the time I start PCT

  Tomorrow 
  Shoulders


----------



## estirpe (May 4, 2010)

MASTERKEITH said:


> why do people like the pump so much??? its not what ur actual growth is...how did u feel outside of the gym? when u werent workn out...




Besides of the psychological factor, it's really inspiring, to me it means I just didn't workout but I trained hard.
If not mistaken (I'm old school) pumping your muscles will promote growth and  expansion by forcing as much blood into the target muscle as possible.
I'm not an expert but it should be something behind the pumps since there are supplement made just for that as well as routines
But again what do i know.


----------



## bcute4u (May 5, 2010)

estirpe said:


> my weight as of this morning is 221.5, so 7.5 pounds since day 1, same diet, belly looks the same but per my wife, I look more cut.



Sounds good. Based on your success I may run a HDROL/TREN cycle in the summer.
Pleae have your liver values checked 60 days after your cycle.


----------



## estirpe (May 6, 2010)

Day 38
   Shoulders


 Military press 135x10, 155x8, 185x6, 155x7 155x8
 Dumbbell press 55x8 ,55x13
 Lat raises 10x15, 15x15
 Front raises 10x10, 10x10
 DB Shrug 60x15, 60x15
 Upright row 80x8, 90x6

   In this workout I felt normal, maybe a little weak, I switch the BB shrugs for dumbbell shrugs and I found them ok.
   Maybe I’m not recovering fast enough, for my first week of PCT I will start with a 3 days split and then switch to the old 5 days split to allow more time for muscles to recover.
   4 more days to sign my divorce with my beloved H-drol


----------



## MASTERKEITH (May 7, 2010)

DOES anyone know this...startn from say today...when i got to the gym and get that sort after pump i look in the mirror and bam there it go...my look for the moment... so from that point...that look...how long will it take for my muscles to look like that... that look i see today...? now thats a good question...


----------



## bcute4u (May 13, 2010)

Any updates?



estirpe said:


> Day 38
> Shoulders
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bboyz (May 17, 2010)

Yes...please update, it stinks when such a great log just stops right before the end---feels like the Soprano's all over again...


----------

